# Rojas' Gotti Lion (bully haters dont look)



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rojas' Gotti Lion (new pictures)*

Here is a little tease... Pictured is my new boy at 6 weeks old...Stay posted for updates


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a cutie. He's got the most beautiful eyes. I can't wait to see more pics. 
Hows Kilo doing I bet he's frickin huge now huh.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Chico is THE Man!! Beautiful pup!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fine lookin pup!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SOOO cute!


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

he is awesome now i got to show you my bully girl Sky


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

both gorgeous, no hatin here.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*very good looking pup.congrats!*


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

man he looks good I like him.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ohhhh my gosh, I just LOVE that lil one! Can't wait for tons of pics! And lets see some more pics of Kilo!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

I couldn't wait to show more....so here ya go...Kilo is growing up fast, ill try and post some new shots of him soon; but for now its all about "Chico"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW such a beautiful pup. You better keep a good eye on that one I'ma come over and steel him he's just too cute


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

what a handsome lil guy. omg @ 9 pounds already for 6 weeks. gonna be a big ol pup  gotta love dem bullies


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Chico is soooooo cute!!!


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

couldn't help it


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

looks clean for a gotti dog, is he a gotti outcross? gotti dogs tend to be wider in the front..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such beautiful eyes! You have yourself a beautiful little baby dogs. Yes, baby dogs, even if it is just one dog. "Hims is a beautiful little baby dogs that looks like brown sugar." Typing it just doesn't have the same effect without hearing my "pit bull voice."
:roll:


----------

